# Lavender EO smells fishy?



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not gotten Bulgarian Lavender for a long time, I am buying Lavadin. To me it has a fish like smell after the initial herbal scent. Does anyone else experience the same? Im wondering if I just have Lav overload since it is my best seller. Dorit


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Which one are you thinking smells fishy? The bulgarian lavender (mine does not smell bad at all) or the lavandin?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Definitly the Lavadin, I love the Bulgarian but prices through the roof. Who do you all buy eo's from?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I got the grosso the last time Miss Crazy had it available. I bought two pounds and hate it. I don't know if I'd call it fishy, but it's certainly gross. I'm switching to lavender FO until the bulgarian price comes down again.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the 40/42 from NDA well enough.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

ROFL, I totally agree, grosso is gross. Worse than you I got 3#'s. I got some Lav from, BulkApothacary (from Spain), $53 but still not as good as CS Lavender.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

So glad I did not order any of it.. I still have four pds of bulgarian that I bought back when the price was good...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

But.....today I got some vanilla cream and 5x orange from NDA and guess what I"m going to do with that grosso? Mmmm, lavenderXorange and lavenderXvanilla...I'm assuming both of those lovely fragrances will cover up that grosso  (hoping anyway)


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> Definitly the Lavadin, I love the Bulgarian but prices through the roof. Who do you all buy eo's from?


For me, it's either The Perfumery or Lebermuth. I buy the Lav 40/42. It's the cheapest and I like the scent (and so do my customers).

OT, but........I had an elderly gentleman stop by my booth this Saturday. He asked where I got my eo's and I told him. I went on to say that I hadn't bought from Lebermuth in a while because sometimes I just can't make that $300/min and I won't pay the $20 surcharge. He handed me his card. Irvin Brown, CEO, Lebermuth. He said next time I place an order, tell them you talked to me and I waived your minimum. It made my day!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW!!! WOW!! do you think it would work for any of us? We're best friends, arnt we?  Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've said on here a few times, if anyone looks at their website and likes their prices, I'll tag onto an order of mine and ship it to you. What I won't do is break it down into smaller portions. Sorry. Just let me know.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

That's great, thank you.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been using the lavandin grosso from Liberty Naturals and I love it.


----------

